# my new mouse



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

*here is a pic of my new black tan doe she doesnt have a name yet so some suggestions would be great if you could help me out *


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, she's sooo sweet- she looks like a "Bailey" to me


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

thats a great name but i already have a cream doe called bailey lol


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Jaffa,orange under a dark topping.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Bumblebee? - she has the same colouring as a red-tailed bumble.
(Think I prefer Jaffa)


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

awww i love bumblebee


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

im loving Jaffa, its just so right lol Jaffa :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Eclipse????


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

thats a cool name too but iv decided to call her bumblebee


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Well glad she's got a lovely name!


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

thank you ill bare eclipse in mind for when i get another black tan


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Pleased you liked the name. Actually, when I look at the photo properly, it really does suit her. Her colouring is lovely.


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

thank you


----------

